# 1st ribs off my Lang



## shooterrick (Jun 9, 2008)

Last night I rubbed down after mustard slather 3 slabs of pork ribs.  Used the 3-2-1 method.  3hrs smoke at 200 degrees, foiled for 2 hrs.  Back out on the smoke last hr.  Give or take a dog walk.  Pecan and Oak wood.  My Rub.  They came out moist and tender with good flavor.  Folks next door handed me a 10 dollar bill for entry to next event.  Tried to give it back but they slipped it under my sauce bottle!  Thumbs below just click to enlarge.  My wifes angle food cake and seasoned taters and mushrooms and a big pot of green beens finished the event.

Attachment 9895 Attachment 9896

Attachment 9897 Attachment 9898

Attachment 9899


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome eats there. You gonna share some?


----------



## walking dude (Jun 9, 2008)

looks good.........may i ask why you smoking at 200 degrees?


----------



## capt dan (Jun 9, 2008)

I was gonna ask the same thing!

Spares look good though.

Just a bit of advice for what it is worth. I use the Lang 60, and only use lump to start my  small sticks, then its logs for the whole smoke. But I rarely smoke anything at 200, unless I pass out, or take too long in the shower. 225-250 is  the range I like for ribs, and the  3-2-1 method for me is too long at that temp. Spares or BB's the times I like for my stickburner is 2.5-1.5-1. If the racks are thin(spares) I use the 2-1.5- .75.

You have had that Lang for  awhile now, why ya waitin so long to do some ribs.?


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 9, 2008)

I blast ribs first to 250 for a short time and then bring down to 200-215. Most everything else I go 225-250. For me it seems ribs benefit from the lower temp and I have never been sick from anything as long as internal temp is ok. I smoke poultry higher especially until internal temp is past the danger zone. What is your suggestion as I am always willing to try something and compare. 

Dan I have had such a good time with butts and briskets and turkey.  My wife is particuar about ribs and wanted to get some time with the lang before i ran them.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 9, 2008)

for years now, i try not to let my temps go below 225........i try to stay at 250 on average........reduces my cooking times...........even on ribs, and my ribs always come out as tender as a old maids love......hehehe.......(my apologizes to any old maids out there)..........but to each his own i guess..........


----------



## capt dan (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree with WD on the temps. 

The old maids love........................... I got  nutin for that! I try to stick with the middle aged ones!


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 9, 2008)

Next time out with ribs I will give the higher temp and shorter times a try.  I have always used the 3-2-1 method and just cause I have always done it doesnt mean this old dog can't improve or at least eat sooner!\
Thanks for the info.  Along that note I just started adding crushed fennel to my rub and that small change took something good and made it very good so not all change is bad.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 9, 2008)

I use  crushed fennel seed(after I roast it  first) in my  bacon wrapped pork tenderloin recipe. It does add a great new taste. I'll  try it on some ribs  soon.


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't know if I'm drooling more over the ribs or the fact you've got a Lang! Good show.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 11, 2008)

Today my wife and I took left over ribs from the weekend for lunch at work. Popped into the micro and the whole place soon smelled like a Q house. Everyone came to the lunch room including the owner. Lucky I had a large foil pan filled to the top with 2 rib sections. All ate and enjoyed and later I was called into office. Boss said they smelled and tasted so good that no work was getting done untill all were gone. Told me next time the company was buying the meat and we'd do on a weekend. It was cheaper to buy the meat than have me bring left overs.


----------



## smok'n steve (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice ring on those ribs!!!!  Wish I could have one of em!!


----------



## racemonkey (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats awesome you fed the gang
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .
I've experienced the same satisfaction of heating up leftovers and everyone saying how wonderful it smells but my charity does not normally extend past the smell.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 12, 2008)

Come one.......at least throw in a bone or two.


----------

